# A Probiotic miracle



## Jennifer29 (Aug 19, 2011)

Ok TMI. I had a really bad IBS attack a couple of weeks ago. I don't get diarreah but I get really bad abdominal pain and I'm going to the bathroom all day. My body automatically pushes and it can't stop. Well the last attack lasted 3 days it was horrible. And like always it seems like my colon doesn't function. So I was constipated for a week and a half, extremely bloated and couldn't eat. I went to the doctor and they just told me to take miralax or a laxative. I had been taking stool softener and I was getting no relief. So I drove frustrated to the health food store and spoke to the herbalist and told her what I was going through. She showed me a probiotic but was reluctant because she said most people won't try because of the price. She said most people with constipation have help with it. It's specifically designed to make it to the colon. I'm very skeptical on things and I have been on so many different probiotics that I think we're aiding the constipation. The probiotic is called Theralac. It's only been 4 days on it but I have been going a decent amount and without pain or straining. One thing I noticed now this is going to sound grose so don't read anymore if squimish. I have a lot of gas and I been going about 3-4 times a day. But I noticed today that there are these long brown string like things with my stool. I have no idea what it could be. It creeped me out. But other than that everything is great.


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Which probiotic was it?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I think they said it was this one: Theralac.

Sounds like the OP could have had some mucus come out with the stool. Depending on where in the colon the mucus was released it can pick up color/bits from the stool.


----------



## asha66 (Nov 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Day by day (Jul 30, 2012)

Natural products often work better I find with IBS symptoms; I take probiotic yogurt every morning and it helps so much better than any prescription medication has ever done. I'd be concerned about the thin stringy things in your stool though. Have you eaten anything fiberous like cellery where the stringy pieces could have come from? My biggest concern would be to look closely at them and make sure they are not moving!


----------

